# No Service or Mileage Records is this right?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Having recently bought a 2nd hand M/H 2006. I did not check all the paperwork thoroughly, as i was trying to sort everything out while my hubby was in hospital, purchase of M/H and car, and selling caravan and car, it has been a bit manic. I do not know what documentation i should have, i have mentioned it to the dealer i bought it from and he says it needs sorting out, but has not done so yet. I have no record of previous mileages, no service records and no servicing stamps. What should i expect? And further more should i demand it if it is not forthcoming, he also promised me his own 2 year warranty, but i have yet to see that paperwork either. Don't get me wrong i am very happy with the purchase, just dotting i's and crossing t's.What are my rights if any ?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi we have bought three M/Hs none have come with any service history, however they have all been low mileage and I have known there history (sought of) :roll: 

The first thing I have done is had them serviced even though there mileage does not require it. On the first van I even had the cam belt changed, only had about 11000miles on the clock but was 5 years old.

Whats the age and mileage on the one you have bought?

Roy


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi, It was registered in April 2006 by the dealer who sold it to me, it has done 20,000 miles. It is just in case i want to sell it on, people are very keen to have fsh. Don't get me wrong the chap i bought it of is great at the practical, but not good at the paperwork, we love the van and probably won't want to sell it on, unless of course we win the lottery!!!!!
.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its only 2 years old.

You need to have the V5 obviously, and in reality, the base vehicle will have had at least 2 services. 1, will be the short service, more of a check, and then annual services, or more depending on the mileage.
these should have been done, in order to keep the base vehicle in warranty.

His 2 year warranty, will be an insurance policy, so he either should provide the documents, or, Id be looking for a refund just of the warranty cost.

I'd go back, politely demand the relevant documentation and stand fast.

You can, via the V5 find the previous owner , contact them, and ask the questions regarding service, and if they gave the handbook, manuals, service book to the dealer, if they did, then he's gottem. Dealers cant afford to be bad at documentation, thats their job.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

The dealer i bought it from was the previous owner from new in 2006,what can i expect from a 2year warranty that he said he would provide for me please.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its impossible to guess whats actually covered by the warranty, it may be a standard base vehicle maechanical warranty, or it may include the living space. there are various warranties avaiable.

This is why you need the details or the offered warranty and the document.
S'posing you broke down today.....how would you know what is and what's not covered. 

sometimes the warranty will include,

engine, drive train, electrics concerned with the engine, (but not the battery, )some of the consumables, brakes system,( but, not the pads or shoes.).
Its not reasonable to conject the terms and conditions of the warranty, so you need to see the document, the fact your dealer isnt good at documentation should be his problem, not yours.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

i have in my possession the warranty and service handbook, but it is completely blank on all aspects, of what may and may not have been done to the vehicle. I have it in mind to post it to him with a letter recorded delivery of course, and very politely ask him to sort it out, as i am off to France next week for 9 weeks, and have not got time to visit him again, what do you think?


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

If the dealer advertised it for sale with FSH then he has to come up with it (trade descriptions etc).

If he offered 2 year warranty then you would have at least had the booklet and usually you would have had to sign the slip. The warranty company will usually send you confirmation when the policy is on their system which can take a few weeks. If yo have no book ask the dealer for the warranty or a refund of the warranty cost and get your own from the AA. 

Re the missing service details. I do not think it is a problem unless there is manufacturers warranty remaining. (in which case there should be main dealer service record on the computer system). 

When you want to sell it is the recent history that is important, not what happened 2 years ago :!: It is all very well having a fully stamped up service record but when a vehicle gets on a bit and the last few stamps are missing then what has gone on previously is a bit irrelevant. Just start keeping records from now on.

Carol


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

To me, the obvious question that would come to mind when buying a relatively new vehicle that has no service record is: why not?
I'd be very inclined to assume that no service record equals no service. I know that's not always the case but tread warily.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree, in this case the 2 year old history is the recent history..

how can a vehicle this new not have service book stamped.. why has he owned it for 2 years? some kind of a demonstrater or his won private vehicle?

Just need to find out a bit more about what has happened French..

John


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I believe it is an ex hire vehicle, as that is what he has moved into, don't hold your hands up in horror, it is in A1 condition, carpets never been down, no pets, no smokers, bult in tv with dvd player, reversing camera, bike rack, did not buy it without due consideration, and did travel quite extensively looking a private sales, but this ticked all the boxes, and immaculately clean. Plus was a good price, compared to what i had seen, you would not beleive the state of the seats in some of the M/H's i viewed.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

doesnt matter, what the vehicle was used for, the first service is normally a freebee ( or at least very cheap) and if he's owned and run it from new, why hasnt he had it serviced? I agree that this should be in the service book. Find a dealer for the base vehicle and ask if they can look at their compauter records, if you got the V5, they'll prolly do it in a couple of minutes.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Frenchfancy, unless the dealer who sold the MH has some proper paperwork, or there is a manufacturer's computer history to prove that he did in fact have the recommended first service and subsequent annual services carried out, it seems to me somewhat fraudulent if the dealer were to put stamps into the service book retrospectively at this late stage. 

I know it might help you to achieve top price if you want to sell on, but it wouldn't be acting in good faith to just stamp the book regardless. 

Sorry, but I have come across ex-company cars that were supposed to have a FSH but in reality hadn't even had an oil change or brake check since new and had done over 80,000 miles. 

SD


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry, IMHO if you are happy with the van then take it and have a service and get the book stamped. Personally I would at least change the oil and filter. 

I have sold two m/hs one at £33000 and the other at £35000 and several cars including px's with a dealer never has anyone looked at the service history :roll: 

For a two year old 20,000 is quite an high mileage for a motorhome, however for the van it's based on it's as not even left the garage forecourt. :lol: 
Change the oil and enjoy.
Roy


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Swift offer a 6 year water ingress warranty as long as the vehicle has been serviced annually  No service record unfotunatly no Swift warranty , worth checking out with supplying dealer !

Cheers Mark


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I may be wrong, but we are not talking about Swift and habitation checks, I thought we are on the subject of the base vehicle servicing.
:roll: 
Anyway judging by the posts by Swift on MHF, I feel confident in saying if after say three years one of their vans developed a major problem, that is to say on the home side, whether or not a work experience had gone round with a two bob damp meter, Swift would try to sort it.

However I may be wrong so Frenchfancy could go back to the dealer and demand money back, then probably go and pay several thousand pounds more for maybe a lower mileage and as they have already said with a far inferior interior, which they can ignore, while perusing their service ink stamps. :wink:


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*who did you buy from?*

Your story doesnt surprise me at all. The motor trade is notorious, and the motorhome trade even worse in my opinion. We bought our motorhome from Chelston and had a toatal disaster with regard to paperwork, the motorhome and their incompetence. I think that they were just to busy trying to get to the next £5000 markup that once you had paid the deposit you became second (third?) rate citizens.

We still have no habitation certs (given up now). and it had never been serviced from new (2 years old) despite being told all was in order, and being told they would service before we collected it.

There is so much to do when buying a motorhome I think people "white out" on it all.

Where did you buy your motorhome from? It sounds a familiar story!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I had 'not a jot' when I bought my old van - and I had no confidence in the dealer's word he had serviced it properly.

A) I made immediate arrangements for it to have a base and habitat service. At least yours won't need a cam belt yet!! - I had that done on second service too.

B I bought an RAC warranty from the dealer (RAC have coughed up twice without quibble for large disasters). RAC or similar will tell you what you need to get done and where (just vat reg garage I think but do ask) servicing/checking wise to qualify for warranty.

C) I never went to the dealer again. - I was "MANS" - ively disappointed! 

It sounds like he's either not done the services properly/at all, or has not recorded/ or can remember when he did them. Hence the waffle.

The RAC require a high level of checking/servicing before issuing warranty, if yours has a warranty like this I reckon he would be waving it under your nose and doing a fan dance! - it was the dealer's bitter moans about what they had to do for this that led me to suspect they were cutting corners.

I wonder if his idea of 'warranty' is just his verbal statement that he will fix it for 2 years if it goes wrong?

At 2 years old I would have been jumping up and down. I can understand the comments of people on here that have bought vans like this, but you've got to have the confidence and knowhow to get round it/do it yourself. I didn't, so my solution was 'overkill'.

There is a mention of the Swift warranty in the thread - I bet they would advise you what to do. They might even contact the vendor! - I don't see that you would be any worse off talking to this manufacturer, 'cos if they need proof of servicing to allow their warranty, you're stuffed already aren't you? At least you would know where you stood.

It sounds like either a pitched battle with him, or spend money and 'start again'. - And get some good breakdown cover.

Van sounds lovely, best wishes for some nice hols. - Helena.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

The most unlikely place really Chester Van Hire Centre in Chester City Centre. He has some nice vans, which i think he buys new from Spinneys, as he always seems to b e going there, he has several 2008 models, as i said he is now into M/H hire which of course is very lucrative, but in his defence and although he is rubbish with the paperwork, all the M/H's i saw and went in were very very clean ,an d he does not allow pets. or smokers only in one dedicated van funnily enough the reg is PET 600.We are very pleased with the van, it is just this warranty business, and now someone on this site has alerted me to the Masterkey business and i don't even have a keycode card. This motorhoming is not as simple as it would seem.I am just trying to dot the i's and cross the t's to try and prevent any future problems. Now this key thing has opened up a whole new can of worms, but i think i will leave it all for now until after hols, i do have breakdown cover for France.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

have a good one FF  

John


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

*no service history?*

If its an ex hire van the manufacturers do not generally give any warranty when used for hire.....so it MAY have never had a habitation service, although I would have thought a gas test prudent if not legaly required.
Also, Peugeot chassis do not have any service in year one apart from the dealers '1st free' which is more of a way of getting you to visit the dealership and meet the aftersales staff than a service (top up the washers and levels, check the tyres)...
If its out of the base vehicles warranty period you only have to worry about any possible water ingress warranty you may have lost the bemefit of.
I would just ensure it has a good going over now and get a stamp in the book if possible for any servicing you get done, even an oil/filter change should get you a stamp in the book.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Quote--No service record unfotunatly no Swift warranty , worth checking out with supplying dealer ! 

The same goes for the base vehicle warranty. I have a problem with a warranty issue on my Fiat car as I was a month late having the second service done. The car had only done a very low mileage and the servicing would not have affected this faulty part, but it seems that I have broken the terms of the warranty. So i would recommend that you get your service history updated.


----------

